# Paring along with cryo on wart



## Jlanglais (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Doctor who pared a callus/plantar wart and then cryo'd the wart.  He olny chose code 17000.  I am wondering if I can also bill a 11055 with the 17000? 
Thank you 
Joanne


----------



## mkj2486 (Jan 14, 2009)

First of all, you need to use 17110 not 17000 for destruction of a plantar wart.  This is not a premalignant lesion as is described in code 17000.  

No, you cannot code 11055 with 17110 unless it is for a different lesion.  The paring is included with 17110.  At least this is what I was told when I asked the same question.


----------



## Jlanglais (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you very much for responding to my question and pointing out that I had the wrong code to begin with.   This was my first run with the "forum" and I thinks it's great.


----------

